# Steel kitchen countertop



## Fruit (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm thinking of a steel kitchen countertop, something like that: http://en.uk.allconstructions.com/portal/interior-design-inspiration/article/236#article

It looks gorgeous, but I'm afraid it may be problematic to use it. Does anyone have any experience to share?


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

They are standard in restaurant kitchens and take that abuse so you should be fine.


----------



## HIDean (Dec 28, 2007)

Positives are that they are stain resistant. Negative is they scratch pretty easy.

My thought though ... if you love the look ... go for it!


----------



## sandy (Nov 16, 2007)

It sure looks great. But I guess it would scratch in no time and start to look real bad with normal use. You will need to make sure you maintain it well.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.......

Back when I was in the 8th grade,.. I worked in the School Kitchen,..... SSteel counters,+ work surfaces Everywhere you looked.....
After throwing pots,+ pans,+ trays on it for a couple of hours a day,...
Then wiping it down at the end of the day,.....
It would look Exactly the same as it did the day before,.......And the day before That,.. etc.... For Years,+ Years......

SSteel is a beautiful metal,......
It's an awfully Hard surface,+ even Harder to scratch...... If it Is scratched,... It's easily brushed back out.........

The *"the glossy lacquered doors in the new metallic red colour"* will have Long been repainted to something different,.......

Before the SSteel counter top is Starting to Look Bad...............


----------



## Sandra31 (May 1, 2008)

My sister has a stainless steel kitchen.. it is durable and gorgeous I love it!! Go for it!!!


----------



## gvstevens (May 24, 2008)

*Information on steel countertops*

I'm not sure if you found what you were looking for, but here's a list of metal countertop articles you might like: http://countertopbusiness.com/Topics.aspx?topic=Metal


----------

